

Comfort in Ambiguity - j_v
http://ecorner.stanford.edu/authorMaterialInfo.html?mid=2226

======
j_v
A video from a talk by Jensen Huang, Co-founder and CEO of NVIDIA. He explains
why an entrepreneur should make oneself comfortable with uncertainty and sheer
ambiguity of the apparently predictable future, that is yet to unfold.

It kind of answers the dilemma of remaining just planned all the time versus
remaining just prepared all the time or in other words "Should I plan or not,
when know I have to change anywayz. Again, what if I don't plan, what will
keep things focused if we don't have clearly defined goals"

Predicting/planning too much in future does not fully take into account the
changes in 'unknowns' in the environmental equation, it bases itself mostly on
how things were and are. An excess of planning and lack of preparedness means
delayed or discontinued schedules and disappointment, hence giving a chance to
the lurking de-motivation to set in.

On the other hand not planning at all and just keeping the radars 'on' and
reacting to every signal out there, most of which could be just temporary
noise is a dangerous thing. It can potentially waste a lot of your time taking
you all the wrong ways for short terms, a step forward and two back.

So, the the right mix of planning and preparedness is the what entrepreneurs
need. Plan, plan in terms of 'ends/goals' (less details) for a long term and
plan in deep detail for short periods of time, plan only a few short terms at
a time. Keep the radar's 'on', detect signals, filter the noise, take you
time, but not much since you don't have it. If the signal passes the filter be
agile and swift, be brave take the leap. Leave the rest to ambiguity. :-)

